# Are my bank statements classed as copies?



## The Original Kempmeister (May 13, 2014)

Hi there 

As the sponsor for my wife to settle with me in the UK I am of course including 6 months worth of bank statements. I phoned my bank (Barclays) a few weeks ago and was told the statements I see and can print online (I opted out of paper statements a long time ago) are "originals" yet I saw a post from Joppa I believe a few days ago saying this isn't the case and that I need them from Barclays themselves or the printed copies I have need to be stamped by the bank?

I have since phoned the bank again after reading this and was told the ones I would have sent out to me if I was having paper statements would be identical to my printed ones (Logo up top in the Barclays colours)

Could somebody please clarify if the printed copies I have will be ok for the Spouse visa application?

Thank you in advance


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

I don't know but when I was taking my Life in the UK test I took the bank statements as proof of address (they were originals sent by the bank via snail mail) and then asked the person in the test centre when they accepted them would they be able to tell the difference between those statements and the printed out statements and the answer was yes, they were certain mine were not printed out and were the originals sent by the bank. How they can tell, I don't know.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If they are posted to you they are original. If you print them yourself they are not originals and you will need to have the bank either stamp every page or give you a signed letter on bank letterhead verifying their authenticity.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As bank statement is a crucial document that often determines your eligibility, and downloaded statement is so easy to forge, they have this rule.


----------



## The Original Kempmeister (May 13, 2014)

Thank you so much!

I'll get onto my bank and have them send the originals


----------



## LizS (Jan 16, 2014)

The Original Kempmeister said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I'll get onto my bank and have them send the originals


Hi Kempmeister,

We are in the same situation. Given my nervousness over the "original" sent from the bank looking too much like one we could print out ourselves, we asked our bank for the following letter, which they are happy to provide for a small fee:

"To: (bank)
Attention: (if you've spoken to anyone)
(Date)
RE: Request for account statements and supporting letter

Dear (Bank),
I am writing to request Statement of Accounts for the dates (Month) 1st, 201X to (Month) 31st, 2014 (6 months) inclusive for both myself and my spouse (12 statements total). We each need an accompanying letter from (Bank) on your letterhead verifying each set of statements are authentic, and representative of the funds we hold in these accounts. 

My spouse and I need to show original evidence of our (such-and-such) accounts with (Bank) to satisfy the financial requirements for getting a UK settlement visa for him. We both no longer receive hard copy statements, having signed up for e-statements several months ago. These will not be accepted as "original" by UK Visas and Immigration (UKVI).

UKVI wording:
"Bank statements must...be:
(1) on official bank stationery; or
(2) electronic bank statements which are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming that the documents are authentic or which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page."

Can you produce these for me and my spouse as soon after (Month) 1st, 2014 as possible? (We will pick up / please mail to : X)

Please call me if you need any more information at XXX-XXX-XXXX. I understand there will be a fee for this service.
Thanks for your help!


My Name
Account # XXXXXX


Spouse's Name
Account # XXXX"
We printed it out, each signed, and scanned the signed copy and attached it in an email to them, and this was fine for the bank.

Hope that helps. Good luck!
Liz


----------



## The Original Kempmeister (May 13, 2014)

Thank you LizS!

That's a good idea because when we send this off we don't want anything going wrong despite them being originals 
I'll phone the bank tomorrow and ask what they can do for me 

Good luck to you!!


----------



## LizS (Jan 16, 2014)

The Original Kempmeister said:


> That's a good idea because when we send this off we don't want anything going wrong despite them being originals


Absolutely!


----------



## mariag (May 1, 2014)

Joppa said:


> As bank statement is a crucial document that often determines your eligibility, and downloaded statement is so easy to forge, they have this rule.


Hi, my fiance got the last statement, the manager from the bank printed it there in official stationary. Is this enough to prove they are authentic? or we need to get a letter confirming the authenticity?
thank you very much for all your help.


----------



## Pannyann (May 31, 2014)

Hi I submitted my originals that came in the post and then copied and sent them off. Joppa please do you know what they do with the bank statements do they scrutinise how you spend or is it to see the salary going in?


----------



## The Original Kempmeister (May 13, 2014)

From what I've read they don't care how you spend your money.


----------



## Pannyann (May 31, 2014)

The Original Kempmeister said:


> From what I've read they don't care how you spend your money.


Thanks


----------

